# looking for ROP bulbs



## Barrie (Sep 13, 2009)

where can i order ROP bulbs to be shipped to the uk 
thanks


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Sep 13, 2009)

Try Lighthound (.com), they ship to Australia, so the UK should be no problem.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 13, 2009)

You want the 6 volt Hi and Lo bulbs?

Bill


----------



## gswitter (Sep 13, 2009)

No idea if they ship to the UK, but a deal was posted in the Marketplace recently.


----------



## Barrie (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks guys
Barrie


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 13, 2009)

Barrie, you did not answer my question. The 6 volt low ROP bulb is very similiar to the Reflectalite GB24 sold in England. http://www.reflectalite.com/halogenpage.html Not sure if they have a higher output bulb that could duplicate the Hi 6 volt ROP, but you could check.

Bill


----------



## Barrie (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Bill :wave:
i have a few of the GH24s rated at 201 lumens
i am looking for a more powerful bulb they do a 450 lumen bulb but it is bi-pin and i dont have a bi-pin adapter and KDs are sold out at the moment so rop bulbs looked like the best choice but not avalible here in the uk :shakehead
Barrie


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 14, 2009)

Barrie said:


> Hi Bill :wave:
> i have a few of the GH24s rated at 201 lumens
> i am looking for a more powerful bulb they do a 450 lumen bulb but it is bi-pin and i dont have a bi-pin adapter and KDs are sold out at the moment so rop bulbs looked like the best choice but not avalible here in the uk :shakehead
> Barrie



Run the GH24's with two 18650's and you will like the results. I do it and no problem with insta-flashing, and I am using a low ohm modded switch.

Bill


----------



## Barrie (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm waiting on 18650 protected cells arriving i will give it a go when they arrive  thanks
Barrie


----------



## tx101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Barrie, let us know how you get on with the GH24/18650 setup
I'm looking for an alternative to the ROP Hi as well

Cheers :twothumbs


----------



## Barrie (Sep 14, 2009)

hi TX101
i have run the GH24 on 6 AAs in 3AA-2D with no problems just not as bright as i would like it
i also tried it on a 6D light with 8Cs and insta-flash so 2x18650s probably on the limit of the bulb
i will let you know how i get on when i get the battery's there coming from KDs ordered a week ago usual takes 2-3 weeks
Bill mentioned he uses a soft start switch which i don't have so we will see what happens :naughty:
Barrie


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 14, 2009)

Barrie said:


> hi TX101
> i have run the GH24 on 6 AAs in 3AA-2D with no problems just not as bright as i would like it
> i also tried it on a 6D light with 8Cs and insta-flash so 2x18650s probably on the limit of the bulb
> i will let you know how i get on when i get the battery's there coming from KDs ordered a week ago usual takes 2-3 weeks
> ...



No, I do not have a soft start switch. The Mag switch has had resistance reduced, which would mean more voltage to the bulb, so more potential for insta-flash with two 18650's, but no problems. One thing I did not mention, I am using the frosted GB24, as I do not have a good MOP to reduce artifacts, and the frosted works well, with a nice round beam. I have the non frosted GB24's as well, and I could experiment with one of my LDF mag windows.

Bill


----------



## Barrie (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Bill
my misunderstanding but good to know your not using a soft start switch


----------



## Mjolnir (Sep 16, 2009)

It seems like the KD bipin to PR converter is out of stock forever. However, I managed to find this a while back:
http://www.e-lectronics.net/bipin-fireproof-lamp-socket-base-p-406.html
It seems to be about the same thing if you are still looking for one, and they ship to the UK.


----------



## ifoxbox (Sep 16, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> It seems like the KD bipin to PR converter is out of stock forever. However, I managed to find this a while back:
> http://www.e-lectronics.net/bipin-fireproof-lamp-socket-base-p-406.html
> It seems to be about the same thing if you are still looking for one, and they ship to the UK.



I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I have a 6d mag that I want to upgrade. If I purchase the bipin socket you linked to above, what would be the best bulb (for brightness) to get to go with it? 

Also, would the only other things I need to purchase be:

#1. Aluminum reflector
#2. Glass lens ?

Thanks!


----------



## lctorana (Sep 16, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> It seems like the KD bipin to PR converter is out of stock forever. However, I managed to find this a while back:
> http://www.e-lectronics.net/bipin-fireproof-lamp-socket-base-p-406.html
> It seems to be about the same thing if you are still looking for one, and they ship to the UK.


Very interested in that, as it looks like the base might only be the diameter of a PR bulb. And has a mounting flange.

The problem with the "CPF" ones is that the barrel is over-diameter, presumably for heat transfer reasons, which means they ony work in Maglites.

So if these are the size I think they are, this is a very exciting find indeed.


----------



## Mjolnir (Sep 16, 2009)

ifoxbox said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I have a 6d mag that I want to upgrade. If I purchase the bipin socket you linked to above, what would be the best bulb (for brightness) to get to go with it?
> 
> Also, would the only other things I need to purchase be:
> 
> ...



If you have a 6D maglite, you might as well get the 3854 "ROP" bulb and 6 D nimh cells. This would give you a very bright light with a lot of runtime, and at pretty much a minimum cost. There aren't really many 6/7.2 V bulbs that are all that much brighter than the ROP bulbs at 7.2 volts (which is what the Nimh cells would give you). In order to get a decent increase in brightness, you would need to step up to a higher voltage, which would require more creative battery options for a 6D mag. You could try 6 D Lithium Ion cells, but then you would have to use a 24V bulb, and they draw upwards of 10 amps, which isn't really safe for normal LiCo cells.

Other than the ROP, the only thing I can think of is trying to fit some IMR 26650 cells in the 6D mag. However, the 24 watt bulbs also output a LOT of heat, so the stock mag switch would probably melt.


----------



## ifoxbox (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I appreciate the good info!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 16, 2009)

I am very happy with my 6D ROP!

I got the D size LSD cells and the fivemega deep reflector V2. It is bright and a super thrower. Plus with the D size cells the runtime is impressive.


----------



## ifoxbox (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Sgt. Any ideas on where I can find a reflector? It looks like 5mega no longer sells those. Are there any other places that has something similar?

Edit:

I found a reflector: *SKU: S003068 *from the place that is not mentioned. I know it is probably not nearly as good as a 5Mega reflector, but the price was right for my current budget.  Now, I just need to find some good LSD cells.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 23, 2009)

ifoxbox said:


> Thanks Sgt. Any ideas on where I can find a reflector? It looks like 5mega no longer sells those. Are there any other places that has something similar?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I found a reflector: *SKU: S003068 *from the place that is not mentioned. I know it is probably not nearly as good as a 5Mega reflector, but the price was right for my current budget.  Now, I just need to find some good LSD cells.


Litho sell Mag reflectors as well.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 23, 2009)

gswitter said:


> No idea if they ship to the UK, but a deal was posted in the Marketplace recently.


No international shipping.


----------



## seatrue (Oct 11, 2009)

Just wanted to throw in a question about ROP bulbs - particularly the High one. (and I didn't know how to start a new thread on the subject - slightly computer handicapped here):

I've been going through a number of High 3854 bulbs and ending up with a large surplus of Lows. With my 6d nimh Mag ROP, I put the new bulbs in and let them burn for a while to get rid of (i think) baked in moisture in the potting of the bulb. Most of the high bulbs i let run without the head on the flashlight and most just stopped working with no visible signs after only a few minutes? One did just explode on me - fortunately I had it in my bathroom with the door closed - still made a pretty drn loud bang!

Just wondering if anyone had some quick advice to properly use and care for these guys?? they are only about $10 a pop - literally.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 11, 2009)

seatrue, are you using a low resistance setup in your mag? You are losing too many high ROP's with your setup. Sarge is using 6D nimh's and seems to be having better luck than you. 

Bill


----------



## seatrue (Oct 11, 2009)

I am using everything stock exept of course the reflector (8.3mm opening) and glass lens along with 10000mah batteries. my very first high bulb i used lasted in making this ROP. only ruined it by accident when i twisted off the flashlight head when the bulb was running. every since then it's been down hill trying the run the high bulbs. having these bulbs go out with no visual sign that anything at all is wrong with them has me perplexed.

-will try a resistance test on them later


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the 3854 is a 6 V bulb? With a 6 D setup you are going to get something near 8 V with fully charged cells due to the low internal resistance and voltage drop on a D cell compared to an AA cell. You might just be over driving the bulb and burning it out? You might want to try a 3853, which I think is a 7.2 V bulb?


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 11, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> No international shipping.



As per the last post in that thread you can buy from HERE for the same price and they do ship overseas. They have been selling both versions of the bulbs for $8 for a while and they shipped to NZ so the UK should be no problem.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> You might want to try a 3853, which I think is a 7.2 V bulb?



54s are 6.0 volts and are best driven around 7 volts
53s are 7.2 volts and are best driven around 8.2 volts

In practice, the first is best for 6 nimh cells, the second for 2 IMR cells


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 11, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> 54s are 6.0 volts and are best driven around 7 volts
> 53s are 7.2 volts and are best driven around 8.2 volts
> 
> In practice, the first is best for 6 nimh cells, the second for 2 IMR cells


7 volts I could understand, but when I discharge freshly charged NiMH cells I tend to see about 1.3 V. And 6 x 1.3 = 7.8 V. With 6 AA cells in a 2D holder the extra circuit resistances and the lower current capacity will tend to drop the voltage seen by the bulb a bit. But with 6 D cells the higher current capacity and lower circuit resistance might push the voltage over the top? Anyway, just a theory. Maybe there are plenty of people who have a 6D setup working fine.


----------



## seatrue (Oct 11, 2009)

yes, i am buring the bulbs out. just got ohm meter and checked resistance - 3 out of 4 bulbs = open resistance, 1 bulb = 5.5 ohms (which i know is way off - should be maybe 1/4 ohm).

and checked voltage on the nimhs for the 6D = exactly 7.6 volts. i don't know what the voltage would drop down to running around 4 amps with an 3854 High. maybe it would either still be too high or i ordered a batch of bulbs that were not made as well as they had in the past.  oh well, i really liked the brightness of the 3854 which is i'm sure significantly brighter than an 3853 running on the same setup.

maybe switching to some 5000mah Nicads would do the trick??

think i'll try ordering some of those $8 bulbs


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 11, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> 54s are 6.0 volts and are best driven around 7 volts
> 53s are 7.2 volts and are best driven around 8.2 volts
> 
> In practice, the first is best for 6 nimh cells, the second for 2 IMR cells




The 3854-H works really well from 2 Li-ion cells, but now and then you will blow a bulb - I have avoided any resistance mods to help the bulb live a little longer.

The 3854-L works really well from 2 Li-ion cells and can happily take the full voltage of IMR cells even with resistance fixes.

The 3853-H works well from 2 Li-ion cells and similar to the 3854-L will handle the voltage from IMR cells.

The 3853-L seems to be like the 3854-H in that it will sometime blow from fresh Li-ion cells - best to avoid resistance fixes with this bulb.

Seems weird I know, but the 3854-L and 3853-H are the best 2 bulbs for IMR cells & will handle over 9V easily. The 3854-H and 3853-L seem to be a bit touchy and are the ones that will blow more easily with higher voltage.


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 11, 2009)

seatrue said:


> maybe switching to some 5000mah Nicads would do the trick??
> 
> think i'll try ordering some of those $8 bulbs




The 5000mAh Nicads probably wont help - NiCd cells are generally pretty good at delivering high amps without much sag so they could easily blow a 3854-H bulb when fully charged.

I think it is worth buying some 3853 bulbs the 3853-H bulb will easily handle higher voltages without blowing and will give you a decent life time from each bulb. Lux Luthor did some testing and the 3853-H handles over 1 volt higher than the 3854-H which would translate to a MUCH shorter bulb lifetime for the 3854-H in your 6D.


----------



## Jay T (Oct 11, 2009)

Are you running the cells fresh off the charger or are you giving them a while to rest?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 11, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> Seems weird I know, but the 3854-L and 3853-H are the best 2 bulbs for IMR cells & will handle over 9V easily. The 3854-H and 3853-L seem to be a bit touchy and are the ones that will blow more easily with higher voltage.



Yea, there's a good discussion of this in Lux' destructive testing thread. The High bulbs seem proportional to their ratings, but the Low bulbs are somehow inverse. The 3854 L is some kind of super bulb, while the 3853 L seems downright wimpy by comparison.


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 11, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Yea, there's a good discussion of this in Lux' destructive testing thread. The High bulbs seem proportional to their ratings, but the Low bulbs are somehow inverse. The 3854 L is some kind of super bulb, while the 3853 L seems downright wimpy by comparison.



I have 4 Maglite 2D flashlights - 1 of each. The 3854L is indeed a super bulb - really nice light output and very tolerant of the voltage even from 'hot off the charger' Li-ion cells. I can get around 2 hours run time from my KD D-cells. Because they are 6V bulbs they are overdriven until the input voltage drops below 6V - at which point my Li-ion cells would be pretty much completely out of charge.

The 3853L is reported to blow at a much lower voltage - even though it should be a 7.2V bulb (compared to the 6.0V 3854L). I find this bulb OK and I have yet to blow one - but it is underdriven when the input voltage falls below 7.2V at which point the Li-ion cells still have plenty of power. The output therefore goes from a nice white-yellow colour to a too yellow colour much quicker than the vastly superior 3854L. Despite only pulling 1.6A this bulb makes me want to recharge my Li-ion cells much quicker than the 3854L with its 2.0A current.

On the high bulb I like the 3854H best - it is brighter and has nice colour. I haven't blown one in my 6D, but that may be because I am using very old and definitely tired NiCd cells. I would like to throw in 6 new 10Ah NiMH cells, but I don't use the 6D all that much and US$72 + Shipping is a bit much to spend on a lightly used flashlight.

The 3853H bulb isn't as bright as the 3854H, but it is noticeably brighter than either low bulb and if you keep blowing the 3854H bulb than switching to the 3853H is just the smartest solution.

Once I get some new regulated drivers I will scrap the 3853L and change that flashlight to some sort of bi-pin hotwire.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 11, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> The 3853L is reported to blow at a much lower voltage - even though it should be a 7.2V bulb (compared to the 6.0V 3854L). I find this bulb OK and I have yet to blow one - but it is underdriven when the input voltage falls below 7.2V at which point the Li-ion cells still have plenty of power. *The output therefore goes from a nice white-yellow colour to a too yellow colour much quicker than the vastly superior 3854L. Despite only pulling 1.6A this bulb makes me want to recharge my Li-ion cells much quicker than the 3854L with its 2.0A current. *


Oooh, really? That IS interesting. Not a huge amount of point to the 3853L, is there? Mind you, it could be argued that such a visible colour change could be a good thing, from a battery longevity point of view, I suppose.


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 11, 2009)

lctorana said:


> Not a huge amount of point to the 3854L, is there?



I presume you mean the 3853L and if so then I have to agree.
Apart from a slightly lower current draw (not really that much lower) it has no positive features that I can think of. This would especially be true for someone like seatrue who already has plenty of spare 3854L bulbs which are much better.


I wonder how many 3853L bulb will end up lying around unused by CPF members who only bought the set to get the 3853H bulbs.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks - my post edited.


----------



## seatrue (Oct 12, 2009)

the 6d nimh batteries i have been using have been off the charger for weeks and have seen intermittent use. (maybe around 20-30 minutes) -- in response to Jay T--

all the 3854H bulbs burned out on me in "candle mode" - usually after a couple of minutes (or sometimes more) - one i think didn't even light up at all fresh from the package and one exploded. i went through like 4 in one day (and they were all i had :mecry. i was thinking they needed some kind of break in period??


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 12, 2009)

seatrue said:


> the 6d nimh batteries i have been using have been off the charger for weeks and have seen intermittent use. (maybe around 20-30 minutes) -- in response to Jay T--
> 
> all the 3854H bulbs burned out on me in "candle mode" - usually after a couple of minutes (or sometimes more) - one i think didn't even light up at all fresh from the package and one exploded. i went through like 4 in one day (and they were all i had :mecry. i was thinking they needed some kind of break in period??


They shouldn't need a break-in, but you _are_ over driving them. Maybe a soft-start modification would help?


----------



## lctorana (Oct 12, 2009)

Being D size, and high-capacity, the bulb could be seeing as much as eight volts on initial power-on.

I recommend either:
a) switching to the 3853H, or using a 1274 in a bi-pin socket. These will give similar output.

b) sticking with the 3854H, but wiring a NTC into the circuit somewhere. Or even going with a soft-start regulator, but that's a comparatively expensive option.


----------



## seatrue (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey, THANKS for the advice. choices, choices. -i guess i was a little hung up on my lipstick red 6D Mag with a KD 8.3mm opening MOP reflector and pointy little 3854H bulb. -that was pretty BA :devil:. just downgraded that one to the 3854L for now until i pick up the 3853H. sounds like it will work.

fortunately, i picked up a second 6D Mag waiting on a KD SMO reflector which i want to keep in pristine condition and use with the 3854H strictly as a show off light (throw, etc.) think i'll try my luck with a couple more of those bulbs (any requests to swap a few 3854L with 3854H??). the very first 3854H bulb i had seemed to work fine. had it on for well over half an hour once and ran it fresh off the charger at least a few times. maybe a future upgrade to the flashlight is in check. hopefully it'll work again...


----------



## seatrue (Oct 18, 2009)

to add a note: i just walked into Radio Shack, and they were selling off their discontinued nicads for $2 a pack. (pretty darn cheap - couldn't pass that one up) anyways, i ended up with 8 C 2000mah cells. put 7 of them (along with the aid of a PVC pipe) into my 6D mag with 3854 low bulb and it handled it great right off the charger @ 9.4 volts (after 20 minutes of use the voltage was still at 9.0). very bright - i think around 900 - 1000 bulb lumens!

i even tried 8 cells @ 10.7 volts. i kind of new this would fry the bulb - didn't think that it would actually light up for a second like it was attempting to handle all 8 cells! -surely a tough little 6 volt bulb!!


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 22, 2015)

Bumping an old thread, but are these still available? I am looking for them online but no luck - perhaps being in the UK is filtering out the places that sell them? Thanks for any help - I have a Mag that would really appreciate the 3854-L.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 5, 2016)

Last set I ever saw new in package was on eBay a few weeks ago. They were 3804 Big D bulbs for 6 D cell Pelican lights. Guess they were old stock or something. 

I am not sure what the lumen specs are on the 3804, but the packaging says for 6 D lights.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 5, 2016)

I have some, though I will have to dig them out. I will check back tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks - all help or leads appreciated.


----------



## fivemega (Feb 6, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> I have a Mag that would really appreciate the 3854-L.


*Pelican 3853 and 3854 have been discontinued long time ago.
Currently, I have some custom bulbs with spec close to what you need. PM me if interested.*



Greenbean said:


> Last set I ever saw new in package was on eBay a few weeks ago. They were 3804 Big D bulbs for 6 D cell Pelican lights.


*3804 is designed to work with alkalines and current draw is too little than 3853-L*


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like battery station still has 3853 bulbs...


----------



## apete2 (Feb 8, 2016)

They did not when I called them 2 weeks ago


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 9, 2016)

They were showing in stock, maybe they haven't updated their site.


----------



## apete2 (Feb 9, 2016)

Midwest case company should have 2 more, I bought 3 last week, they had 5 in stock.

HPX53 is only a 1A bulb, but it can take 2 off the charger IMRS and throws like a laser.

http://www.dorcydirect.com/p-89-craftsman-ultrabeam-parts.aspx


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 9, 2016)

Is the OP still looking for them? where are you located?

Crenshaw


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 9, 2016)

I may have a bunch of these.


----------



## saeckereier (Feb 9, 2016)

Strange to think that some day soon these will be pretty much impossible to come by. 
I'll hold on to the two packages I have for my C maglite


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 9, 2016)

Sad isn't it.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a new Mag 6D that hopefully will get some nickel metal hydride cells. 
I know it's going to be a big heavy light, but it kind of sits on the shoulder easily, I still have to research from years ago which bulb is going to be the best to use in that, I think it's the 3853 HO.

I like the idea of almost 10,000mAh also.


----------



## swampgator (Feb 9, 2016)

Anyone who has 3854's they are willing to part with, please PM me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 11, 2016)

Minimoog has priority here re ROP bulbs. 

Bill


----------



## novice (Feb 13, 2016)

LuxLuthor's incredibly useful data didn't include any service life for the 3853/3854 bulbs. Does anyone have any expected lifetimes (especially at 7.4 volts)?


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a stash of ROP bulbs if anyone is interested. 8 3854 hi, and 2 3854 low.


----------



## mjgsxr (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll take a couple if you have any left as there is a few people looking them before me. Pm sent about international postage.


----------



## swampgator (Feb 15, 2016)

Phaserburn said:


> I have a stash of ROP bulbs if anyone is interested. 8 3854 hi, and 2 3854 low.


PM sent


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 26, 2016)

Phaserburn, I've sent you a few PM's and haven't heard back.

Could you please take a minute and let me know whats up??

Thanks!


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 27, 2016)

Pm sent


----------

